# The Full List of EISA Photo Category Award Winners



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 16, 2015)

```
Below is all the award winners in the photography categories for the 2015/2016 EISA awards. The usual suspects all seem to have won awards, including Canon and Sigma. It looks to be a slow year for Nikon, but I’m sure they’ll win a lot of awards next year with their recent announcements, most notably the 24-70 f/2.8 VR.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN PROFESSIONAL DSLR LENS 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://amzn.to/1IVS9Y5" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Canon EF 11-24mm F/4L USM</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN PROFESSIONAL DSLR CAMERA 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://amzn.to/1IVSdHw" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Canon EOS 5DS/5DS R</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN PROSUMER DSLR CAMERA 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://amzn.to/1TJdiK9" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Canon EOS 7D Mark II</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN PHOTO INNOVATION 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1163039-REG/dxo_cam01_00_usc_one_digital_camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">DxO ONE</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN COMPACT SYSTEM ZOOM LENS 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1110879-REG/fujifilm_xf_16_55mm_f_2_8_r.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Fujifilm Fujinon XF 16-55mm F2.8 R LM WR</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN CONSUMER COMPACT SYSTEM CAMERA 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/Fujifilm+X-T10/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Fujifilm X-T10</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN PREMIUM COMPACT CAMERA 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/leica+Q/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Leica Q</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN SMARTPHONE CAMERA 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://amzn.to/1DVvlva" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">LG G4</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN CONSUMER DSLR CAMERA 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://amzn.to/1DVvnmJ" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Nikon D5500</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN PROFESSIONAL COMPACT SYSTEM LENS 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1082046-REG/olympus_v315050bu000_m_zuiko_digital_ed_40_150mm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x556445" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Olympus M.Zuiko Digital ED 40‑150mm F2.8 PRO</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN PROSUMER COMPACT SYSTEM CAMERA</strong>

<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/Olympus+OM-D+E-M5+II/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Olympus OM-D E-M5 II</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN PHOTO & VIDEO CAMERA 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/Panasonic+Lumix+DMC-G7/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Panasonic Lumix DMC-G7/G70</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN DSLR TELEPHOTO ZOOM LENS 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/SIGMA+150-600mm+F5-6.3+DG+OS+HSM+%257C+Sports/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Sports</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN DSLR LENS 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/SIGMA+24mm+F1.4+DG+HSM+%257C+Art/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">SIGMA 24mm F1.4 DG HSM | Art</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN TRAVEL COMPACT CAMERA 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://amzn.to/1JkM3pN" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX90/V</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN COMPACT SYSTEM LENS 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1126140-REG/sony_sel90m28g_fe_90mm_f_2_8_macro.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x612724" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Sony FE 90mm F2.8 Macro G OSS</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN PROFESSIONAL COMPACT SYSTEM CAMERA 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://amzn.to/1TJe3TJ" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Sony α7 II</a></p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN DSLR ZOOM LENS 2015-2016</strong>

<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/Tamron+SP+15-30mm+F2.8+Di+VC+USD/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Tamron SP 15-30mm F2.8 Di VC USD</a></p>
```


----------

